# Oxyopsis peruviana



## mantisdeperu (Dec 12, 2006)

Hello, here my Oxyopsis peruviana (female) from Pozuzo - Perú.

At the moment I have 3 adults females, some adults males, hundreds nymphs and some oothecae.


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Dec 12, 2006)

Gorgeous.


----------



## AFK (Dec 16, 2006)

beautiful, elegant looking mantis!


----------



## Ian (Dec 16, 2006)

Lovely photos Christian, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mantisdeperu (Jul 10, 2007)

More pics.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 10, 2007)

Great! Show us all how you made her do her display!


----------



## Rick (Jul 10, 2007)

> Great! Show us all how you made her do her display!


When I had these they would do it all the time and I didn't really have to do much to get them to display.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 10, 2007)

I can't wait till my oothcae arrives this week!


----------

